# T2i vs T3?



## Ediacol (Jan 28, 2012)

Which do you think is a better buy? I would be purchasing with the regular included lens..


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 29, 2012)

Follow these links...  they may be helpful.

T2i vs T3i


----------



## nickzou (Jan 29, 2012)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Follow these links...  they may be helpful.
> 
> T2i vs T3i


 
550D vs 1100D, not 550D vs 600D.


----------



## jdoug (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently had the same dilemma and went with the T2i-- better specs for just a little more money.


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, the sensors on the "i" series are much better.  I'd go for the T2i given this choice.

(however, if I personally was making this purchase, I'd save a little more and get an XXd series, even if it's used)


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 31, 2012)

T3i and T2i are same sensor. The major difference in the T3i is the articulating screen, some additional options for video... Really? the T2i is essentially the same camera and can save you a couple hundred bucks. I wouldn't buy the T3. It's the basest of Canon's entry cam's. 
You have a more professional minded goal, don't you? I'd really suggest looking to the 60D or 7D if that is the case. if money is the problem, the T2i will serve you very well from learning through beginning your professional work. Investing in good lenses is most important of all


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2012)

I would go with the T2i, I held and shot a T3, and didn't like it at all.

No rubberized grip... It felt too small in my hands, etc.


----------

